# Exhaust tips cleaning and protection



## alanf (Jan 15, 2014)

I've been using autosol for cleaning my exhaust tips but it seems really harsh and too abrasive for the chrome finish. Is there anything better in terms of not trashing the surface?
Also, anything that can be used to protect the finish? I appreciate that thew exhaust emits some nasty products so a product is never going to fully prevent a build up of grime.


----------



## MOB (Oct 27, 2005)

I moved from autosol to the britemax twins and never looked back


----------



## AudiPhil (Aug 11, 2018)

This thread might be worth a look:
https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=330754


----------



## alanf (Jan 15, 2014)

Spot on, just what I was after.
Many thanks guys


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

As said above Britemax twins is great on exhaust tips. As for protection I used Carbon collective platinum wheels on them and it’s kept them looking good now for just over a year. Gtechniq’s C5 would work just as well.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Britemax twins here also. First bottle removes the muck, second bottle shines it up and allowing it to haze over leaves a durable layer of protection behind.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

bought one recently I was very impressed with - 

Polish angel palladium, its very thick to the point of not wanting to squeeze from the bottle.
once you get some out and polish its very much worth the effort.
Also have mothers yet to try and britemax twins is good and very liquid but cannot keep both bottles at hand when needed.


----------



## p1tse (Feb 4, 2007)

Brian1612 said:


> Britemax twins here also. First bottle removes the muck, second bottle shines it up and allowing it to haze over leaves a durable layer of protection behind.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


For those who use the twin bottle Britemax, what applicators do you use for each, micro fibre, 0000 steel wool etc.?


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

Steel wool 0000 for heavy carbon build up. MF cloths for better condition tips.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## washingitagain (Sep 11, 2018)

One of my favourite youtube detailers covered this recently:


----------



## v_r_s (Nov 4, 2018)

Would the best bet be with a dremmel to remove the carbon on built up exhausts then polish up.?


----------



## Fraser711 (Jan 20, 2019)

0000 Grade Fine Steel Wool. It takes the crap right off of my chrome exhaust tips with no scratching. I use about 10cm after each wash and it takes minimal effort. It's also very cheap.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

I use Peak metal polish on my exhaust tips and then pop whatever wax I have to hand to add some protection or if I’m sealing my wheels, pop that on the tips as well...


----------



## kazino21 (Jun 29, 2008)

Fraser711 said:


> 0000 Grade Fine Steel Wool. It takes the crap right off of my chrome exhaust tips with no scratching. I use about 10cm after each wash and it takes minimal effort. It's also very cheap.


Do you use just the wool on its own or a product with it please


----------

